# Flexible Samsung phone 'to be issued in 2012'



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how well this would "feel" in practical use, but cool none-the-less.  Using Graphene and AM-OLED technology.

"The new Samsung Galaxy Skin is set to feature a bendable AMOLED display that will allow users to roll it up like a wrist-watch"







http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8790189/Flexible-Samsung-phone-to-be-issued-in-2012.html


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2011)

gives me the heebie-jeebies.

on a T-Shirt, okay. in the hand NO. SAMSUNGS designers are 2nd graders?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Quick Samsung patent it before apple steal the idea and sue you for copyright infringement


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm guessing such device could be very durable for physical damage. Not sure how could they make bendy battery and SIM card though...


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> gives me the heebie-jeebies.
> 
> on a T-Shirt, okay. in the hand NO. SAMSUNGS designers are 2nd graders?



Yea, the idea of a "floppy phone" seems sort of weird.  But hey, you're onto something with an OLED t-shirt, imagine how cool, flashing TPU logo and all 



tigger said:


> Quick Samsung patent it before apple steal the idea and sue you for copyright infringement





Apple has been patenting all sorts of OLED display ideas, including this one:

http://www.oled-info.com/apple-files-new-patent-3d-multiple-transparent-oled-displays-device

"Apple files a new patent for a 3D multiple transparent OLED displays device"
looks like a kid drew the patent diagram:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://gadgetcrave.frsucrave.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ShoePhone.jpg



If I could get a Maxwell Smart shoe phone, I so would!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 29, 2011)

Heh? how does this work with the circuits/chips and battery ect as THOSE ARE NOT BENDABLE... yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2011)

Part of it is not flexible...just like a shoe phone.


----------

